
An Introduction to ShareChat: Personalising Content for Next Billion Users - boulevard
https://blog.sharechat.com/tech-at-sharechat/
======
srijanskt
This sounds very interesting and challenging, building a platform for non-
english language is amazing. I would like to know more about your NLP systems.

~~~
boulevard
Sure we are in process of publishing more details about our complete ML
pipeline. Subscribe to ShareChat blog.

